# Big AJ's on the Ozark



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

There are some big AJ's on the Ozark right now. Use big baits and stout hooks because they will straighten or break the lesser quality hooks. It's a sad day when you just get to watch the catching and not even get a line wet.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

kim said:


> .....and not even get a line wet.


why?????


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

Why not wet a line?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

What's the rest of the story???:whistling:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Kim said:


> There are some big AJ's on the Ozark right now. Use big baits and stout hooks because they will straighten or break the lesser quality hooks. It's a sad day when you just get to watch the catching and not even get a line wet.


You must have had the lesser quality hooks


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This trip my spot was keeping the drivers chair warm and listening for "hold er up right here" or "ease us off now". Last time out there I got my lesson on hooks with some Gamakatsu hooks getting straightened out. I have some 20/0 Qwner hooks in my bag for the next time I drop a big hard tail down there on a hook.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't use anything but Owner and Mustard Demons. Mostly the 3X demons and have never had one broke or bent.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang, not the master of AJ's, setting in the seat not fishing, that sucks!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Seat warming could very well have saved me some serious embarrassment Ben. The last time out there I had my hat handed to me because I couldn't keep out of structure and failed hooks. We are all masters of fishing, it's just that we all would rather be masters of catching!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Kim, Just tell them you are an old man such as myself and sometimes you are into long line releasing them.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I keep checking this thread to see what a big AJ looks like . Lol!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm hoping to post one after the next time I drop a big bait there.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Kim said:


> I'm hoping to post one after the next time I drop a big bait there.


You going out tomorrow?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes we are. I just finished retying all of my Bimini Knots, new leaders, spare rigs, jig bag checked and packed. Checked the weather/wave forecast and even made a sandwich for lunch tomorrow. I will add a little prayer for some catching tomorrow before I sleep. Good luck to everyone tomorrow and tight lines.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Kim said:


> Yes we are. I just finished retying all of my Bimini Knots, new leaders, spare rigs, jig bag checked and packed. Checked the weather/wave forecast and even made a sandwich for lunch tomorrow. I will add a little prayer for some catching tomorrow before I sleep. Good luck to everyone tomorrow and tight lines.


Good luck! My people bailed so its inshore for me tomorrow!


----------

